# looking for photos of german/french/italian trawler named MULSUM, ESPADON



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

hello,

I am looking for photos of a german steam trawler built year 1940, by Deschimag Seebeck, the "MULSUM", for E Glassel of Bremen.
During the second world war she was used by Kriegsmarine, "M 1803" then "M 4452". After the war she was a trawler named "ESPADON" at La Rochelle and Boulogne, then sold year 1955 to a german fishery company and named "CATHARINA MULLER" , then "ANDERNACH" and later sold to an italian company and called SAIPA.

thanks


Pierre


----------

